# 🔥1,3 dmaa🔥 by Iron Mag Research



## GYMnTONIC (Apr 25, 2018)

New!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









IMR  1,3 dmaa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*75mgs per mL x 30mL bottle*



*Use discount code WES15 at checkout for 15% off
www.ironmagresearch.com


*


----------



## T Woods (Apr 25, 2018)

Damn Bro I just placed an order last Sunday


----------

